
'Carbon bubble' could spark global financial crisis, study warns - thirduncle
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/jun/04/carbon-bubble-could-spark-global-financial-crisis-study-warns
======
sharemywin
Couldn't read more than 1 sentence before I got so disgusted I didn't even
want to finish. Let me guess we need to bail out big oil and the big banks for
backing them because ....

~~~
allthenews
Perhaps you should be more open minded. The article makes no mention of a
bailout, it only reports on a plausible global financial event.

